# RCS doing... very well :)



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Just want to thank everyone for their help with my sad shrimp situation from a couple of weeks ago... it feels like it was months ago now. Looked in the tank this morning and the ottocats, cory pygmies and shrimp were all tussling and fighting over algae wafer... it was pretty cool!

And Houston... we have babies!

Guess Mother Nature ran its course, but it was pretty gratifying to see. I feel like a proud parent LOL


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Excellent news indeed!

What did you end up doing in the end to make everything better? Can you give a summary? 

Very interested, as I'm looking to start my first either CRS or CBS tank soon and trying to learn as much as I can before hand. If only they do half as good as the cherries I would be ecstatic.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

Flygirl,

keeping a CRS or CBS tank is not as difficult... you just need to keep your paramaters stable and in line.  an established tank, low tech tank with a low PH and TDS, while keeping it stable is the key.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

I did a huge water change - about 50%, and then I got a couple of ottocats to help out with the brown algae. I also stopped dosing with Excel & Trace, just to get the water back to as basic as possible. I'm currently at 7.2, gH5, dH3. I do use Prime. Temp is 35. At the same time as my shrimp seemed to recover, all my brown algae problems went away. Not sure if there's some connection but there must be some link...

EDIT: Temp is at 25, not 35. D'oh....!


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

I would watch the temp... at 35C that seems pretty high... i know RCS are hardy... but at too high a temp you might be inducing them to grow too fast... JMHO. I have always had success at cooler temps 20-24C. +1 to stopping excel. my shrimps never did well when i dosed EXcel... If you want to boost your water parameters, Frank has some new Ebiken stuff that worked great... you might want to send him about his ebiken sosei.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, 35C is extremely high. Slowly decrease the temperature (very slowly). 

At high temps, water has a low carrying capacity for oxygen, organisms have a much faster metabolism, and things tend to have shorter lifespans.


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

Think he means 25.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

if he meant 25... that would be ideal for RCS  i personally prefer 20-24


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Good job.... GL!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wonderful news, Arcteryx!!


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

stonedaquarium said:


> I would watch the temp... at 35C that seems pretty high... i know RCS are hardy... but at too high a temp you might be inducing them to grow too fast... JMHO. I have always had success at cooler temps 20-24C. +1 to stopping excel. my shrimps never did well when i dosed EXcel... If you want to boost your water parameters, Frank has some new Ebiken stuff that worked great... you might want to send him about his ebiken sosei.


Ooooooops sorry, that's a total typo. It's at 25! TWENTY FIVE! My bad. I'll edit my original post...


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

theinnkeeper said:


> Think he means 25.


Yes I did  I was distracted by Scooby Doo as I typed this out. Great scene where Scooby and Shaggy are taking on the Black Samurai with the Green Dragon inside of the Sword of Fate!


----------

